# If you could add ONE additional feature to the E46, what would it be?



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

All of the good junk is already mentioned. All that I'd like to add is an M3/4 to the E46 mix; if I can't have that then give me a M3 Touring; and for the rest of the E46 line I'd like an in-dash 6 disc CD Changer as an option; and also a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *A REAL sport package (stiffer sways, spring, LSD, cloth seats, Style 72 rims, M3 steering wheel, 6-spd manual tranny, Shadowline trim). No M3 cosmetics (except the steering wheel which is a huge feel improvement aside from it's //M looks). There's no reason you can't have a 325 or 330 with these parts. You should not have to buy an M3 to get them and this way you can have a truly sporting 4-door or wagon.
> 
> (Oh, and I'd want a MECHANICAL throttle.) *


While you're at it, use the crank from the S52 to stroke the engine to 3.2 liters, and use the shorter differential from the E36 M3, too.


----------



## debaser330ci (Dec 28, 2001)

*6 SPEED!!!*

Like blackdawg said, it's almost inexcusable at this point to not have a 6 speed in a car the caliber of the 330. My 1994 acura legend had a speed manual - why can't bmw put the M3 6 speed in the 330????


----------



## joes325xi (Jan 9, 2002)

the option of having a *REAL* sport package with the *xi* models. TD's would be particularly nice, but even the ones that come with the i/ci variants would be a welcome addition. Body roll is pretty ridiculous in these things, on even moderate turns.


----------



## Cyclone (Jan 9, 2002)

My car to beep when I lock it without having to get the OEM alarm installed AND activated. Ugh! $300 for a stupid beep. :dunno:


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Give me a Quaife LSD w/ shorter final drive ratio! It'd be great to have this included in the sports package.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *A REAL sport package (stiffer sways, spring, LSD, cloth seats, Style 72 rims, M3 steering wheel, 6-spd manual tranny, Shadowline trim). No M3 cosmetics (except the steering wheel which is a huge feel improvement aside from it's //M looks). There's no reason you can't have a 325 or 330 with these parts. You should not have to buy an M3 to get them and this way you can have a truly sporting 4-door or wagon.
> 
> (Oh, and I'd want a MECHANICAL throttle.) *


I'll second that.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Originally posted by TD 
A REAL sport package (stiffer sways, spring, LSD, cloth seats, Style 72 rims, M3 steering wheel, 6-spd manual tranny, Shadowline trim). No M3 cosmetics (except the steering wheel which is a huge feel improvement aside from it's //M looks). There's no reason you can't have a 325 or 330 with these parts. You should not have to buy an M3 to get them and this way you can have a truly sporting 4-door or wagon. 

(Oh, and I'd want a MECHANICAL throttle.) 

I third that, motion carried, make it so....:thumb: 

plus add an oil temp / pressure guage


----------



## webdanb (Jan 17, 2002)

I know it's a controversial topic, but auto-dimming sideview mirrors to go with the auto dimming rearview (that should be standard, not part of the PP). It would be so nice to not be blinded by SUV's behind me at night, then I'd just have to worry about the oncoming ones. 

Also M style sideview mirrors on the 325/330, they look far more sporty IMO.

oof thats more than one.

-Dan


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

webdanb said:


> *I know it's a controversial topic, but auto-dimming sideview mirrors to go with the auto dimming rearview (that should be standard, not part of the PP). It would be so nice to not be blinded by SUV's behind me at night, then I'd just have to worry about the oncoming ones.
> 
> Also M style sideview mirrors on the 325/330, they look far more sporty IMO.
> 
> ...


Okay, I can't let this go...

You can add ANY feature to the E46 and you want to add AUTO-DIMMING SIDE MIRRORS??!! :yikes:

I'm not even questioning whether or not this would be a good idea (hell, I hate SUV's blinding me too). I'm only questioning your decision to refer to it as the ONE feature you'd like added.

Man, that would be WAY down my list (after illuminated rear window controls).


----------



## webdanb (Jan 17, 2002)

I did say it was controvesial. 

I'd love to have the M3 steering wheel come standard, or better options for rims, or any other number of cool addons for performance/looks/whatever. But I'm gonna stick with my original answer. Why, you ask? Because I think it's a safety feature, and thats still the #1 priority IMO. 

It could be a pet peeve of mine, but I just can't stand having trouble seeing because of bright lights behind me. Maybe smoke screen or road tacks or oil slick would be a better solution to my problem, but I went with what could be implemented.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Yeah, forgot about the need for 6th gear, change my vote to a 6th gear too, however, I remember a long thread about RPM's and BMW M54 engines, and how they "like" high RPM's, don't remember the details of this tech discussion, anyone remember that on bimmer.org? (Or was that E46 fanatics?)


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Okay, I can't let this go...
> 
> ...


haha, TD my answer was steering wheel button to change radio/cd source.... (= granted i qualified it by saying after all the mechanical/performance things, this is what i wanted most..


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> (hell, I hate SUV's blinding me too). *


Ehhh, whats the difference if its an SUV or a Pick up truck? Enlighten me please.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *
> 
> Ehhh, whats the difference if its an SUV or a Pick up truck? Enlighten me please. *


No difference. It's just where I live, we have LOTS of SUVs and very few pick-me-up trucks.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Roger that. The thing that blinds me the most when its behind me is the Xenon bulbs.


----------



## webdanb (Jan 17, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *
> 
> Ehhh, whats the difference if its an SUV or a Pick up truck? Enlighten me please. *


no difference.. And no difference with big industrial trucks or some vans either. And theres always the person who doesn't realize there driving with there highbeams on, or even the person in the car who doesn't have his/her headlights leveled.

I apologize for picking on the SUV crowd. Theres plenty of headlight abuse going around.

-Dan


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

I'm thinking in dash CD Changer... . Start flaming away. 
Of the ones already mentioned 6 speed would get my vote (followed closely by the radio mode button on the steering wheel).

The one available option that I didn't get that I most wish I had was GPS.


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

How about a 330xiT model that has all the "extra" standard features the 330i has (compared to its 325i sibling) ..

.. including the engine, of course.

That would be fantastic.


----------



## Sjumper (Jan 16, 2002)

TD said:


> *A REAL sport package (stiffer sways, spring, LSD, cloth seats, Style 72 rims, M3 steering wheel, 6-spd manual tranny, Shadowline trim). No M3 cosmetics (except the steering wheel which is a huge feel improvement aside from it's //M looks). There's no reason you can't have a 325 or 330 with these parts. You should not have to buy an M3 to get them and this way you can have a truly sporting 4-door or wagon.
> 
> (Oh, and I'd want a MECHANICAL throttle.) *


Most things can be upgraded but only if I can get a mechanical throttle! I WANT A MECHANICAL THROTTLE!!!    Okay, I'm calm...


----------



## Zarniwoop (Mar 6, 2002)

*SMG*


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Sjumper said:


> *
> 
> Most things can be upgraded but only if I can get a mechanical throttle! I WANT A MECHANICAL THROTTLE!!!    Okay, I'm calm... *


Ummmm, not _every_ E46 is missing one...


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

All expense paid, ///M performance Driving school. Boy, do I need that.


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

More engine efficiency, so that we have more power for more MPG. Actually I just want more power, but MPG and power go hand in hand.  (Maybe this is because I’m getting a 325 and not a 330 *cough*)

I don’t think a LSD is necessary since if you can brake one wheel on a open differential, the power will automatically transfer to the other. I know the xi does this already, but I don’t think it’s on the regular models. It’s not as good as a real electronically controlled LSD, but it would be cheap it implement so it should be standard.

Now for those who really track their cars, a real LSD should be on the sports package.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

fuz said:


> *I don't think a LSD is necessary since if you can brake one wheel on a open differential, the power will automatically transfer to the other. I know the xi does this already, but I don't think it's on the regular models.*


This is ADB, and all DSC cars have it. AWD vehicles have ADB-X.

The difference between ADB and LSD is that ADB cuts power (brakes the slipping wheel, no transfer of power), LSD transfers power.

I personally don't think LSD is a huge deal unless you track your car. If your daily driving dictates the needs for an LSD, I think there's a bigger problem.


----------



## dduk (Jan 3, 2002)

How about the diesel engines!!!!! Check out the torque on the 3.0L diesel engine available on the 330xd, 288 lb-ft at 1750-3200 rpm!!!!!!!!!!!! (181hp isn't bad either) :yikes: (www.bmw.de).


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

Heated steering wheel rim!


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

Here are my choices that are available in European models:

1. Include the rear fog lamps in the US models and possibly save some lives! Why BMWNA does not offer this as a standard option defies logic! If BMW continues to market their cars in North America as safe, then they should consider offering these safety items that are standard on the Mercedes and Forduar.

2. Include the city lights feature in the North American market. Hey, I strongly suspect that many people would select the E46 instead of the Audi A4 and the Lexus 300 if some of additional features like this were available. Again, it's standard on the Forduar.

3. Include the split side view mirrors as an option. This is an essential safety feature that could help to reduce accidents. Unfortunately, DOT regulations may prohibit this option.

And as those familiar with BMWNA say, "keep dreaming"


----------



## Fisch330ciTB (Jan 10, 2002)

A factory //M supercharger line.


----------

